# OM ... OC (?)



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

I was once told that the R/Os on P+O ships ... being rather more middle-class than the rest of us ... would use "OC" (old chap) when in QSO with others of their fleet. Is this true or was someone just pulling my leg? 

BTW, with regard to "OM", French radio amateurs will often refer to themselves as "un OM". 

W


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

New one on me, OM!
But then I never had any QSOs with P&O ships.


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

One of my chiefs was sarcastic about PO. Said that PO once asked the Admiralty for permission to wear swords. Admiralty replied that they could, but must wear them on the right hand side.


----------



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

Worldspan said:


> I was once told that the R/Os on P+O ships ... being rather more middle-class than the rest of us ... would use "OC" (old chap) when in QSO with others of their fleet. Is this true or was someone just pulling my leg?
> 
> BTW, with regard to "OM", French radio amateurs will often refer to themselves as "un OM".
> 
> W


The French use 'vx' often too.
Cheers.
Mike.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

I spent six years as an R/O with P&O and never heard, or used, the expression OC.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Worldspan said:


> ....BTW, with regard to "OM", French radio amateurs will often refer to themselves as "un OM"...


Looks like you've had both legs pulled.. VX as in Vieux.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

MikeGDH beat me to it but as quite a few CW abrevs are French derived OM has been referred to as exactly that. OM = Homme.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Ignoring my Sister-in-law's adamant claims that the French never abbreviate names I would have thought your report of VX in stead of OM would have been MV (mon vieux). But, clv (le shrug gallic au cle?)


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

What I said was OM instead of think Eng Old Man was actually Fr derived from l'hOMme and somewhere in my receding RAM some Franco-phobe came up with OC as more appropriate. 
First time I heard VX was from St Lys/FFL when at sea.
A familiarity I may add that was never encouraged when I was at UK coast-stations.


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Did any of you old chaps / old men come across 73 from the Coast Stations? VIS and VIP operators used it at times. Maybe they were also radio amateurs. In any case those stations were quite laid back and a pleasure to work. I don't think I heard it from GKA.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

73 was a new one on me until I became a Radio Amateur some years after I left the sea.
I do not use it.
Ditto TKS, TNX.
I always used (and still do) TU SU which has a lovely rhythmic sound to it.
Dit Dit !!!!!


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

TU SU was my favourite as you say it was melodic


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Another pulled from receding RAM is I think OC Old Chap may have originated during WW2 by Bomber Command Lancaster w/t ops and their base stations.


----------



## CrazySparks (Apr 21, 2008)

Harry Nicholson said:


> One of my chiefs was sarcastic about PO. Said that PO once asked the Admiralty for permission to wear swords. Admiralty replied that they could, but must wear them on the right hand side.


LOL! I heard that too but the caveat was that the swords would have to be wooden!


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

It was a well known fact that P&O and their associate companies only employed the creme de la creme R/O,s thats why we were always in great demand by the ladies of Australia and NZ.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

gordonarfur said:


> It was a well known fact that P&O and their associate companies only employed the creme de la creme R/O,s thats why we were always in great demand by the ladies of Australia and NZ.


Some of them went for a bit of rough trade, Gordon - that's how I ended up here.

John T


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

trotterdotpom said:


> Some of them went for a bit of rough trade, Gordon - that's how I ended up here.
> 
> John T


hi John after I had sunk a few cold ones I did,nt get too fussy either , any port in a storm?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I know what you mean, Gordon. In colonial terms, it's "The power of the Pouch."

John T


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

A very polite way of putting it!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Harry Nicholson said:


> One of my chiefs was sarcastic about PO. Said that PO once asked the Admiralty for permission to wear swords. Admiralty replied that they could, but must wear them on the right hand side.


Yep - I heard that story as well....ha!

******s....from one who has worn both MN and RAN uniforms, the grey funnel line never wore swords at sea, unless it was a (very rare) ceremonial occasion.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

gordonarfur said:


> It was a well known fact that P&O and their associate companies only employed the creme de la creme R/O,s thats why we were always in great demand by the ladies of Australia and NZ.


Yes, well, there is that....


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

OM is an amateur abbreviation - I never heard it at sea.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Dear god! Does that mean you colonials are now allowed firearms?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

sparks69 said:


> TU SU was my favourite as you say it was melodic


Followed by: "Shave and a haircut ...." Response: "Dit dit". Weren't we jolly?

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

.


Troppo said:


> OM is an amateur abbreviation - I never heard it at sea.


"OM" was commonly used by British coast stations and merchant ships.
"73" comes from the old US landline telegraph jargon.
While I'm at it, I never heard a smoke room get called a "ward room" either but I now gather it was used by P&O and Brocklebanks.

John T


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Troppo said:


> OM is an amateur abbreviation - I never heard it at sea.


It was in common use while I was at sea ('60-'66).


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

I used OM at sea inter-ship all the time but would like to reiterate I never used or heard any of my GKA GCC or GND colleagues use it ever.
It was just not the done thing and anyone who knew the last OiC GKA also ex OiC GLD he was a stickler for this when he ran GKA training schoo and no doubt right up to the 1998 demise.
Maybe something to do with the (unwritten) rule that the coast station was always in charge during any QSO..


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

R651400 said:


> I used OM at sea inter-ship all the time but would like to reiterate I never used or heard any of my GKA GCC or GND colleagues use it ever.
> It was just not the done thing and anyone who knew the last OiC GKA also ex OiC GLD he was a stickler for this when he ran GKA training schoo and no doubt right up to the 1998 demise.
> Maybe something to do with the (unwritten) rule that the coast station was always in charge during any QSO..


UK coast stations used it all the time in my day ... or were they just sending an extended zero?

Another thing the UK stations did which I know confused some foreign ROs was send "R" like "EN". Dunno why they did that.

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> UK coast stations used it all the time in my day ... or were they just sending an extended zero?
> 
> Another thing the UK stations did which I know confused some foreign ROs was send "R" like "EN". Dunno why they did that.
> 
> John T


EN and SN remember them well...

I never heard an Oz coast station use OM...

TU SEEU was very popular.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

trotterdotpom said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wardroom is the Grey Funnel term for the smokeroom....AND, the Old Man was not allowed in! Only by invitation...


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Troppo said:


> I never heard an Oz coast station use OM...


 Was about to say the same .
Never heard OM in 12 months on the OZ Singapore run though maybe got one from Wyuna/VKVS pilot boat for VIM.
Coast station OM was a rareity in my time even from US stations who were a lot more op friendly.
Still use SN as a key warm-up on the amateur bands.


----------



## MikeGDH (May 10, 2014)

trotterdotpom said:


> UK coast stations used it all the time in my day ... or were they just sending an extended zero?
> 
> Another thing the UK stations did which I know confused some foreign ROs was send "R" like "EN". Dunno why they did that.
> 
> John T


The 'EN' for 'R' is/was fairly common with straight key & bug users, often with a longer-than-usual dash in the N. It serves/served to provide greater emphasis. Hard to do it with an el-key, of course!
The 'is' and 'serves' above apply on amateur bands, of course, but it was pretty common during my time at sea ('54 to '88), but only for procedural working, of course.
Best from here.
Mike.


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

VA was a strange one. It means end of work of course, but our Morse tutor told us that in practice it was rarely used, and sounded abrupt and impolite, like "I have finished with you, sod off". So I never used it at sea, and heard it very rarely. The amateurs use it all the time, oblivious of the connotations.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Just for interest sake... 
The first edition of the RSGB Amateur Radio Handbook came out in 1938 and my 1940 second edition list of common CW abrevs OM is not listed which is hardly surprising as I can't locate any c list in my 1963 edition.
However my VIM purchased 1957 ARRRL radio amateur handbook shows both OM and OB.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Troppo said:


> Wardroom is the Grey Funnel term for the smokeroom....AND, the Old Man was not allowed in! Only by invitation...


I'm reminded of heading down to Australia with a cashed up bar and having a meeting to discuss how we were going to blow the funds. The Old Man was dominating the discussion with his ideas until the brave 4th Engineer said: "I was under the impression that the Old Man is a guest in the bar so he shouldn't have a say in what happens to the money."
Response from the Captain: "You're right, I am a guest in the bar ... and it's shut!" Can't beat the facts of life!

John T


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

When I got my Ham ticket in February I found that I fell right back into the rythm after 40 years, using OM, 73 etc., but was perplexed by the use of SK (or VA) as it still had, after all that time, connotations of "get lost" also "dit dit" directly at the end of the QSO not as a closing reply is a bit strange. I also use TU SEEU which comes out without conscious thought but mostly that doesn't seem to 'register' with Hams. They also use SK to mean "Silent Key" referring to Hams who have passed away. Anyway, never mind that, it's great fun banging away with my permitted 10 watts. Oh, by the way, if you want to get into it again, you can now take your Ham exams on-line - info on the RSGB site.
MM7RNF


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

We seem to be forgetting the fairer gender. I am told by one such that they used the group OG in similar vein. So, on (rare) Emailing occasions, I begin with GM OG.


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

For all us dummies here. Where did the expression 'ham' come from?
Roger


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Disgusting mispronunciation/contraction of (H)amateur.
I never use it as I am a proud *Radio Amateur*.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Never use it but almost certain it originated across the pond..


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

To the best of my memory we never used 73 at GKA, it was more of a radio amateur abbreviation. We often used 'SN' or 'VE' on GKC/GKD before calling a ship to make it clear it was a new R/O on the key - there were always multiple R/Os on GKC/GKD all working ships at the same time. And 'EN' was often used for 'OK' or 'well received'. Every R/O had his (or her) working style, some by the book and others somewhat individualistic! And everyone was an OM on W/T even if the R/O was female.

There were quite a few radio amateurs at GKA, although there was the lovely story when PCH rang up to ask if there were any radio amateurs at the station - only to be be told "no, we're all professionals"........

Larry +


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

pippin said:


> Disgusting mispronunciation/contraction of (H)amateur.
> I never use it as I am a proud *Radio Amateur*.


You could call yourself a "RAM".

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I found it. "73" comes from a code used by American Railroads, known as the 92 Code for some reason. "73" meant "Best Regards". 

Re "VA" (sent as continuously), I too was warned off using it as it was meant in a "go forth and multiply" sense. One that was heard often, in a derogatory sense was a "comma", i.e. "da da dit dit da da". Personally I was never that rude.

John T


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, I never used VA at sea...always TU SEEU DIT DIT


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I remember the "sign-off" as being TU SU.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

We used SEEU in Oz for some reason


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

TU SEE U had a nice ring.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Same as Troppo here.


----------



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

R651400 said:


> Another pulled from receding RAM is I think OC Old Chap may have originated during WW2 by Bomber Command Lancaster w/t ops and their base stations.


I never heard OC being using in the RAF in the 1950s. Of course there were exceptions, but the Morse operating standard of air signallers (later AEOs) didn't come anywhere near that of R/Os in the MN. The pass standard was 18 wpm. When I trained at RAF Hullavington on the course for AEOs, I already had a 1st PMG; on the first day in the Morse practice room the instructor (an ex-PO man but not at a coast station) gave me a test and I was then excused Morse for the rest of the course. Aircraft did not handle anything like the volume of traffic that was the norm in the MN and so air signallers/AEOs didn't get much practice. Our callsigns, BTW, were of 5 letters starting with 'M'. There was one RAF ground station that we worked in training from the Varsity a/c out of RAF Hullavington and his call was MLN ... but I don't know where he was. The operational callsigns of Bomber Command ground stations in the 1950s did not respect the international allocations in any way. The RAF favoured the Z code but Q codes were accepted and I used the latter whenever possible.

RAF ops at ground stations (point-to-point) were far nippier. The RAF had a scheme called 'indulgence flights' whereby you could hitch-hike with Transport Command to and from a destination overseas. On leave, I would often go to the south of France ... this was via traditional 'autostop' on the way down but on the way back I'd turn up at the FAF base at Orange and show my ID (RAF 1250) at the gate. Someone would drive me to the RAF refuelling compound. In those days, the mid-range a/c of Transport Command was the Valetta and these had a job to make it back from Cyprus/Malta to the UK without a refuelling stop at Orange. There were a lot of flights coming through and I never had to wait for more than half a day for a lift. 

In addition to the refuelling set-up there was a small ops room with a flight lieutenant in charge. Adjacent was a radio room - that was the first time I'd seen one of those receivers (can't remember the name, but they were British made) that would tune over the entire HF spectrum. The ops had a straight key (not the flash-proof type used in a/c) and they had removed the knob. In its place they'd screwed a table knife and were sending to a ground station (perhaps at RAF Northolt) by flicking the knife up and down. The dots came out at a rate of knots but it didn't sound bad. They let me have a go and, of course, I made a complete hash of it!

W


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Troppo said:


> OM is an amateur abbreviation - I never heard it at sea.


I never heard it used by a coast station but quite often between ship to ship communications.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

trotterdotpom said:


> Followed by: "Shave and a haircut ...." Response: "Dit dit". Weren't we jolly?
> 
> John T


Hi John were you with NZS or USS and if so what period?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry Gordon, no - UK miscellany and a couple of Germans followed by AWA in Australia.

John


----------

